# ralink rt2860sta Kernelmodul laden

## criseas

Hallo leuts,

ich bin der neue und komm jetzt öffters^^.

Ich komme vom Ubuntu und möchte nun Gentoo testen.

Allerdings schaff ich es nicht das Kernelmodul für meine oben angegebene WLAN Karte zu laden. Nach einer suche im Wiki und google bin ich auch auf einen Artikel geschoßen. Allerdings kann ich aus diesem die nötige Essenz für mich nicht herausziehen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl helfend unter die arme greifen und mir beim weiteren Schritt helfen, ansonsten komm ich in der installation der Netzwerkverbindung nicht vorran.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rt2860sta

Grüße

Criseas

----------

## Treborius

dafür wäre es mal gut zu wissen, wo du hängst 

und nen paar fehlermeldungen wären auch hilfreich

----------

## criseas

Okey sorry dachte das es sich aus dem Text ergibt  :Smile: .

Ich bin beim Kapitel 3 des Handbuches wo ich versuche eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen. 

Genau gesagt bei punkt 3.c. Fehlermeldungen kann es nicht geben weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll  :Wink: .

Ich vermute das es kein Kernelmodul gibt was ich aktivieren kann damit meine WLAN Karte funktioniert, aber das weiß ich nicht genau.

Die Verbindung ist mit WPA2 Verschlüsselt womit net-setup ja schon wegfällt, denn dort ist nur WEP Konfigurierbar, auch sollte selbst wenn es nicht klappen denn ich bekomme im iwconfig auch keine Schnittstelle angezeigt.

Noch ne Frage die mir gerade einfällt aber nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat.   

Das Kommando zum Anzeigen der Module

"ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net"

ist das so zu verstehen das die hochkommas den Output des Befehls uname, mit dem rest verbinden?

Wenn ja welches Zeichen ist es genau weil als ich gestern in der Konsole getestet hab, ging es mit keinem der Hochzeichen die ich finden konnte.

Viele Grüße

----------

## Josef.95

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

Puhhh.., muss es den bei der Grundinstallation wirklich WLAN mit WPA sein?

Hast du nicht zunächst die Möglichkeit erst mal ein LAN via Kabel zu nutzen?

das würde die Sache doch enorm vereinfachen.. , da reicht dann meist ein "dhcpcd eth0" (sofern ein dhcp Server verfügbar)

Ansonsten wäre auch die genaue Bezeichnung deines WLAN Chipsatzes (lspci) hilfreich, evtl. gibt es ja noch andere Treiber alternativen.

Zu deiner Frage bez. auflisten der verfügbaren Module:

wenn du da nicht grad in einer chroot Umgebung bist sollte ein simples 

```
# modprobe -l
```

 (kleines L) alle verfügbaren Module des aktuell laufenden Kernel auflisten. (kannst ja evtl. dann mit grep ein wenig filtern)

/edit:

Ansonsten kannst du auch ebenso gut eine Ubuntu LiveCD (oder auch fast jede andere) zur Gentoo Installation verwenden, wenn du dein WLAN da evtl. einfacher mit hinbekommst...

(musst aber drauf achten das die Architektur die gleiche ist, also möglichst nicht zb 32 und 64 Bit mischen.. :Wink: 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## criseas

Momentan sitz ich im Kosovo und wir haben hier nur WLAN zur Verfügung, es geht leider echt nicht anders.

lspci

02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860

Eine andere LiveCd wäre auch möglich?

Bin noch nicht ganz so erfahren damit, aber funktioniert das Handbuch dann auch 1zu1 weiter?

Aber gute idee ansich, mit Ubuntu funktioniert es nämlich.

Nach RT2860 filtern findet nix :/

Grüße und danke  :Smile: 

Criseas

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Aber gute idee ansich, mit Ubuntu funktioniert es nämlich.

  Na prima, dann verwende doch einfach eine Ubuntu LiveCD

und ja, es würde dann ebenso wie im Handbuch beschrieben ablaufen, erstelle dir am besten dann (auf der Ubuntu LiveCD) das Verzeichnis /mnt/gentoo

dann dein gewünschtes Device dorthin mounten, usw (wie im Handbuch beschrieben fortfahren)

Gruß aus dem immer noch sehr kalten Deutschland!

----------

